# OSX Installation schlägt fehl



## Peter Klein (10. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Festplatte (Macbook Pro 15") formatiert und beim Versuch mein OSX (10.5) neu aufzuspielen, kommt die Meldung das die Installatuion fehlgeschlagen ist. Es konnte keine Software zum installieren gefunden werden.

Habe es auch mit der 10.6 Install-Disc versucht. Wenn diese eingelegt ist, geht das Macbook nach einigen Minuten aus.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mein OSX wieder installieren kann?

Grüße

Peter


----------



## Xandro (10. November 2009)

Moin,

wie weit kommt denn der Installationsvorgang voran?
Beziehungsweise wird die CD entsprechend geladen und gestartet?

Gruß,
Xan


----------



## Peter Klein (10. November 2009)

Hi Xandro,

Laut Hardware test ist schon mal nicts defekt. Sofern ich ihm das glauben kann.

DVD wird geladen, und beim Installationsvorgang kommt recht fix die Meldung, das nichts installiert werden kann.

Noch bevor er 1% erreicht hat bzw richtig angefangen hat.
Aber wieso findet er keine Software zum installieren?


----------



## Xandro (10. November 2009)

Moin,

das hört sich recht mysteriös an.
Wenn er schon von der DVD lädt, dann sollte er ja eigentlich auch alle notwendigen Installationsdateien finden.
Weiß grad nicht genau, aber gibt's einen Menüpunkt womit Du den Datenträger überprüfen lassen kannst?

Ist mir ein Rätsel, dass das nicht so funktioniert wie es soll.

Das Problem ist auch in anderen Foren ungelöst... leider.

Edit:
Machst Du einen clean install?
Hast Du die Festplatte mit der DVD formatiert oder andersweitig?

Gruß,
Xan


----------



## Peter Klein (10. November 2009)

HAbe die Discs testen lassen im laufenden System. Dort wurde kein Fehler gemeldet.

Wenn ich den Installer starte, prüft er nja erst die Disc, wenn man diesen Vorgang nicht überspribgt. Dort hört er immer bei 18% auf.

Sehr sehr komisch alles.


----------



## Xandro (10. November 2009)

Moin abermals,

ist die Festplatte wirklich clean und formatiert?
Habe hier eine kleine Anleitung gefunden für den Problemfall,
aber da Du ja bereits formatiert hast findet das keine Anwendung:
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=200603010428408

Prüf mal Deinen Datenträger, ob wirklich keine Daten mehr vorhanden sind.

Gruß,
Xan


----------



## Peter Klein (10. November 2009)

Habe sie mit Nullen überschreiben lassen, da dies der Vorgang war der am schnellsten ging. 
Würde mittlerweile auch andere Optionen nehmen, wenn ich weiss das es funktioniert.

Ich schau mir den LInk mal an.


----------



## Erpel (11. November 2009)

Hi
Wenn die Überprüfung der Disc fehlschlägt und die 10.6 DVD nicht mal startet würde ich auf ein defektes Laufwerk tippen und dir raten es mal mit nem USB-DVDLW zu probieren. Evtl beim einschalten Option gedrückt halten damit du das auswählen kannst. MfG Philipp


----------



## Peter Klein (12. November 2009)

Hi, die anderen Discs werden ja gelesen, von daher denke ich mal das das Laufwerk nicht defekt ist.


----------



## Peter Klein (16. November 2009)

Hi

Beim einschalten die Optionstaste gedrückt halten bringt nichts. Gibts noch ne Möglicvhkeit?


----------



## bRainLaG (21. November 2009)

auch wenns vieleicht ne etwas kleinliche Frage ist, welche Farbe hat DVD und hast die zu deinem Macbook Pro dazubekommen,
weil:

Graue DVDs: Können nur auf dem Mac installiert werden mit dem sie geliefert wurden.

Schwarze DVDs: Sind allgemein Kompatibel.


Wäre mal nett zu wissen kann auch sein, dass es daran liegt


----------

